# Best game you've played the last year



## jason2_uk (Apr 8, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has any reccomendations on a top game that they played over the last year that I might have missed out on! Looking at the 360.. personal choices would have to be Mass Effect 2 and Cod2.. haven't really got into any others so I'm sure there are a few Im missing out on!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

modern warefare 2

forza 3

prey (an oldie but a goodie)


----------



## jason2_uk (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah forza 3 is one I'm def gonna pick up soon enough, had the 2nd one and it was a great game! hopefully it'll drop in price soon enough, its been out a good while now lol


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

The obvious:

Heavy Rain [PS3]
Forza 3 [360]
MW2 [360]

The less obvious:

The Saboteur [360]
Borderlands [360]

Borderlands is one of the best games I've ever played, it's so addictive in every way that I found myself playing it into the early hours every morning. Add a friend for the co-op story mode and it's even better.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Forza 3

COD MW:2 (Until it became crap)

Fave was Battlefield Bad Company 2. So realistic and immersive. Brilliant game!


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Forza 3, Assassins Creed 2 was also very good


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Mini 360 said:


> Fave was Battlefield Bad Company 2. So realistic and immersive. Brilliant game!


Agreed, still up to early hours playing at weekends..........:thumb:


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Uncharted 2 (PS3)


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mw2 :d


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Crysis and Crysis Warhead for those of us who play FPS' where they're meant to be played!


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

Loving BF2 at the moment. enjoyed MW2 but the game I enjoyed the most was Batman arkham asylum. A great game

Ow and enjoying Forza 3


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Forza 3 and the ballard of gay tony are both excellent. At the moment though (when im not revising or working ) I'm into assassins creed 2. Brings a lot over the first


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

the new assassins creed i would have to say


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

remal said:


> Loving BF2 at the moment. enjoyed MW2 but the game I enjoyed the most was Batman arkham asylum. A great game


BF2 most for multiplayer. MW2 was good but prefer team element of BF2.

Batman:arkham is great and feels genuinely innovative. Surprised more people haven't mentioned it - it did win the Game of the Year award! £25 for GOTY edition that includes 3D glasses - bargain.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

MW2, Forza 3, Assains Creed 2.
I was however slighty dissapointed with BioShock 2, while still a good game, i felt it laked somthing


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

The only 2 games I really play are Fifa 10 and MW2...But MW2 wins it for me!


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

Just Cause 2. Sod the story, just go around blowing things up and parachuting from planes whilst firing the grappling hook...

Awesomeness..


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

Unfornatley I don't have own an xbox !! But what happened to the mario brothers lol !! Ha


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well... red dead redemption has shot to the top of this list, final fantasy is close second and forza now a sad third. Can't stop shooting animals and skinning them to level up in red dead lol


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

In the past year the best game(s) I have bought has to be The Orange Box collection. It never gets old using the gravity gun to chop up zombies with saw blades!


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Well... red dead redemption has shot to the top of this list, Can't stop shooting animals and skinning them to level up in red dead lol


Definately .. along with Call of Duty and Forza !! I like Gears of war as well ! :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

GTA4 on free mode online. What a laugh, especially with mates.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i really liked Batman: Arkham Asylum,prototype,modern warfare 2 (not as good as cod 4 however) and its early days but red dead redemption seems like the most fun i have had playing a GTA game since san andreas or even dare i say it the holy grail "vice city" :doublesho


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

silverback said:


> i really liked Batman: Arkham Asylum,prototype,modern warfare 2 *(not as good as cod 4 however) *and its early days but red dead redemption seems like the most fun i have had since san andreas or even dare i say it the holy grail "vice city" :doublesho


First person who's agreed with me on that one! MW2 just wasn't all that. It was great, but they hype annoyed the hell outta me when it wasn't all that.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> First person who's agreed with me on that one! MW2 just wasn't all that. It was great, but they hype annoyed the hell outta me when it wasn't all that.


agreed.it was/is a good game,but the longevity just insist there compared to 4.the likes of sentry guns and heartbeat sensors are a joke imho.everything after 4 just feels flat imho.roll on black ops


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Another MW2 fan here ( well i was in the beginning).Yet another map pack coming,so a £40 game is now becoming a £60 game within 6 months :wall::wall::wall:

I bought a copy of battlefield bad company 2 yesterday at Asda as it was only £25 and am really enjoying playing through the missions.I will see what the multi-player is like once i have finished it


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

wedgie said:


> Another MW2 fan here ( well i was in the beginning).Yet another map pack coming,so a £40 game is now becoming a £60 game within 6 months :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> I bought a copy of battlefield bad company 2 yesterday at Asda as it was only £25 and am really enjoying playing through the missions.I will see what the multi-player is like once i have finished it


i think they missed the boat by not releasing any maps for cod4 and seen how much WAW took from downloadable content and now infinity ward want a huge slice of the pie.say what you will about WAW (i know i wasn't impressed at first) but they never rehashed old maps and charged you for the privilege lol.i bought mine from makro (MW2) for £20 on release day and i refused to pay for the new maps as they just seemed rushed and rehashed.will see what the next pack is like but if they plan on releasing old maps from cod 4 and expecting people to pay,then more fool the buyers.

what gets me about infinity ward is they can release new maps at a rapid rate of knots,but can the stop glitching on maps as quick ? NOT A CHANCE,obviously there is no money in it.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

unchartered 2 ps3


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

BF:BC2 for me, the single player campaign was excellent imo!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

wedgie said:


> Another MW2 fan here ( well i was in the beginning).Yet another map pack coming,so a £40 game is now becoming a £60 game within 6 months :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> I bought a copy of battlefield bad company 2 yesterday at Asda as it was only £25 and am really enjoying playing through the missions.I will see what the multi-player is like once i have finished it


BBC 2 rocks online mate! If I see you on we'll squad up, blows MW2 out the water!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Fallout 3
Bioshock 2
infamous
uncharted 2
wolfenstein
fear 2
resistance 2


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

lpoolck said:


> Uncharted 2 (PS3)


The best game i've ever played IMO!


----------



## wolliwuk (Feb 11, 2008)

Uncharted 2 (PS3)
Final Fantasy XIII (xbox)
MW2 .... only problem was the story is a bit short (xbox)


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Got too be gears of war 2 cant wait for the new one out in 2011


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Between Forza 3 and Split/Screen Velocity for me


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Mw2
fifa 10


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Im still a massive Halo 3 fan, and Grid Racedriver fan.
Gears of War 2 was also a goodun for me too.

COD MW2 goes without saying.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

MW2 and only MW2 :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Forza 3
Left 4 Dead II

Currently on Alien Vs Predator and rather in enjoying it too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Just thought I'd rekindle this one....

MW2 and Fallout 3 but have a copy of RDR waiting for me at home


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Hide the sausage!


Not that sort of game?

Fifa 10 on the Wii. Simple footy game that's not too hard to play.


----------

